# roller breeders/clubs/Central Missouri



## sam511 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am interested in getting some rollers and would appreciate any information on breeders or clubs in my area. I'm in Jefferson City, Missouri. Thanks.


----------



## wingpatch (Mar 15, 2011)

there are a couple of us near ft. leonard wood and a bunch down around springfield... you are well come to call me any time tom wingfield...573-765-5461


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Im close to St. Louis, MO


----------

